# HD channels list



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can someone point me to the most accurate list of HD channels available on Dish?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the Dish Web site not currently accurate?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

https://www.mydish.com/upgrades/compare-packages
https://www.dish.com/info/channels-list/download/dish-channels-list.pdf
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hdtv-programming/1721930-official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-01-08-2016-a.html


----------

